# netzwerk config ... seiten mit login funktionieren nicht

## pieter_parker

hab ein problem das ich bei meinem email postfach per web interface nicht rein komme, bei meiner bank nicht reinkomme und bei ebay nicht

surfen sonst funktioniert, nur bei login sachen kommt nichts, erst nach einer minute der timeout der seite

ich glaube es ist ein problem in sachen internet zugang configuration oder iptables

hat jemmand eine idee?

----------

## think4urs11

erlaubst du https ausgehend?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, raus darf alles, zurueck rein nur bestehend

das es am firewall script selbst liegt glaub ich weniger, habe es von meinem alten router direkt uebernommen, und da gab es keine probleme

:edit, danke fuer den denkanstoss  :D , problem geloest

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl für andere Suchenden kurz die Lösung posten?

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

https wurde doch geblockt

----------

